# Semi-Vortex like effect



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

A quick route to achieve a semi-vortex like effect is the combination of a basic dj moon beam light and fog machine. I doubt this will truly give anyone (at least who's sober) the dizzy feeling commercial like vortex sets accomplish. Although wouldn't hurt to try by having the floor also slightly angled in the direction the beams are rotating. If anything it adds a sense of fear not knowing what lies behind the beams of light. 


The effect can be seen here 



 at 1:15

I purchased my moon beam light from SixStarDJ totaling $34.74 after shipping. Only negative is that it has a 15 min duty cycle.


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

Said video is no longer available. I had a bad experience with SixStarDJ last year. I ordered a bunch of stuff from them because their prices were unbelievable. Everything I ordered was out of stock and they couldn't tell me when or if any of it would ever be in stock. Just my two cents.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Your video died. I'm anxious to see this!


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

pollywog: This is the only item I've ordered from sixstardj, maybe I just got lucky? Or you were just unlucky? I had no problems with the transaction and it arrived in 3 days.

Not sure what the uploader of the video is doing, says he just reup'd it to youtube 8 hours ago... If it dies again just youtube "Tustin Haunt 2007 - Carnival of Screams" it shows the effect 1:15 mins in


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh! That is awesome! Nice effect.


----------



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! That vortex effect (at 1:21) is exactly what my fiancee and I have wanted to do. We saw it at Disney in Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin (previously Delta Dreamflight and prev. If You Had Wings.) We saw a how-to page years ago but lost it. Thanks again!


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

Sure thing GMontag451. I noticed it last year at Queen Mary's shipwreck and once again this year at knotts scary farm.


----------



## tustinhaunt (Oct 20, 2008)

People love the effect. I've tried to get rid of it, but everyone asks... WHERES THE TUNNEL OF LIGHT!


----------



## tustinhaunt (Oct 20, 2008)

FYI there are several types of moonflower lights in the lighting market. Static (stationary), sound active, and continuous. Get CONTINUOUS if you want to have the best effect.


----------



## modelersattic (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried that science fair tornado machine thing? With a fog machine and lights. That would be real wicked if you could build a walk in vortex prop. I think all it was in the science fair was a box fan dry ice and a plexiglass box. Plexiglass with two notches up top of left and right panels, and the fan was the bottom. Dry ice and water just showed the vortex. Sorry for the brain storm, but I read vortex and thought of it. Could be a ghost trap or something strange.


----------



## tustinhaunt (Oct 20, 2008)

That sounds pretty cool. Never tried it... large scale of that seems like it could be expensive!


----------



## frums143 (Oct 29, 2007)

just got finished putting together the room i built and tried your ideal...and i gotta tell you that the effect works great it actually made me and my duaghter and the others helping put together our haunt kinda dizzy walking thru. i found that the dimensions i used were just 4 feet by 16 feet long hallway and the moonbeam at the top and aimed toward the entrance from where the tots are walking, add fog and it really messes with your balance. great ideal and thanks for the inexpensive trick will try and video it but don't know if it will show the true effect of this trick.


----------



## Chrismo (Nov 10, 2008)

If you want to buy moonflower, or really any effect lighting or controllers, you should be checking out cheaplights.com. I've been doing business with them for 10 years and have always recieved superior service.

I am not a paid endorser of cheaplights.com.


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

I used the moonflower installed horizontally at eye level near the end of a tunnel filled with fog. It was an excellent effect. It didn't so much cause the tipping effect, but it messed with ones perception of distance. The tunnel was about 15' long but it looked like it was hundreds of feet long. Some people walked right into the pallet wall I put up in front of the moonflower (to keep them from running into the device).


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks very nice! I can't afford the purchase of another unit just for this one effect so I improvised: I did a time tunnel effect a few years ago with a rotating Mr. Christmas light show projector ($6 at the thrift store) and one of my fog machines. I made a blue gobo slide that basically looked like a hoop (or a doughnut with a really large hole) and shot it along the same axis as the fog machine from the roof of the house. TOTs coming up the sidewalk had the impression of walking into a slowly rotating time tunnel. Worked great! If I set it up for my pirate cemetary this year I'll get a picture and post it.


----------



## thisisaric (Sep 17, 2007)

Was thinking it'd be kind of cool to slowly have the tunnel spin faster and faster. Here is the basic concept of most simple moon beams.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

What about drilling a few holes in the bottom of a large coffee can and inserting a spot light. Rotate said can and ya should have a similar effect.

Couple rollers, cordless drill, elastic and a zip tie ( for the trigger) should get you can rotating.


----------

